

Show HN: RssPercolator – A .NET library for downloading and filtering RSS feeds - olviko
https://github.com/olviko/RssPercolator

======
olviko
If you like Yahoo Pipes as a concept this library is for you ;-)

    
    
      - RSS and Atom feed formats
      - Asynchronous multi-feed download
      - Multiple sources and multiple destinations
      - Feed filters (string match, wildcards, and Regex

